# Conseil Hackintosh  portable



## Aglaglo (6 Décembre 2020)

Salut a tous,

Je pense changer mon MacBook Pro 2012 prochainement car il commence a ne plus suivre la cadence.

J'ai pas hasard pensé au hackintosh car j'ai plusieurs amis qui en ont en fixe et en sont très satisfait.
Et parce que en voyant le MacBook Pro 13' en vrai hier je le trouve tout petit et fragile par rapport a ses ainés.

Mais je n'y connait rien en ordi portable donc j'ai quelques questions a vous poser.


N'importe quel pc intel est compatible?
Est il mieux de faire tourner l'OS sur une machine virtuel ou directement en démarrage?
Pour la machine virtuelle est ce que par conséquent ça consomme plus de ram ou plus de cpu ?

J'en suis encore au choix et au questionnement

Merci



EDIT: actuellement MacBook Pro 2012 8gb ram, 2,5ghz, sshd1to.


----------



## Aglaglo (6 Décembre 2020)

J'ai vu par exemple que le Xiaomi Notebook Pro fonctionnait si on changeait la carte wifi
​


----------



## Sly54 (6 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour,


Je ne connais pas du tout le milieu de Hack' mais n'est-ce pas maintenant une impasse dans la mesure où les premières machines à base de processeur M1 sont sorties ?


----------



## Aglaglo (6 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Que veux tu dire? Que aujourd'hui il vaut mieux prendre un macbook pour le m1? J'hésite justement. C'est vrai qu'il est très puissant pour son prix.


----------



## pomme-z (6 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour, je pense que vous trouverez bien plus d'informations sur ce site/forum incontournable dans le monde du hackintosh.

https://www.tonymacx86.com/categories/laptops.116/

On fait tourner l'OS en natif (sans machine virtuelle).

Personnellement, le monde du Hackintosh est quand même un monde de "connaisseurs", prêts à devoir bidouiller à la moindre nouvelle mise à jour sous peine d'être totalement bloqué. C'est donc difficile de conseiller quelqu'un de se lancer là-dedans.

Et effectivement dans une certaine mesure les Apple Silicon M1 viennent de modifier la donne.
Nous ne savons pas ce qu'il va se passer dans le monde du hack dans les 4-5 prochaines années disons.
Bien sur vous pourriez toujours réinstaller Windows sur votre matériel x86. Mais c'est un autre sujet.


----------



## Sly54 (6 Décembre 2020)

Aglaglo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Que veux tu dire? Que aujourd'hui il vaut mieux prendre un macbook pour le m1? J'hésite justement. C'est vrai qu'il est très puissant pour son prix.


Oui, c'est ça.
Se monter un hack' maintenant, alors que d'une part les processeurs Intel sous MacOS semblent largués et d'autre part, que MacOS sera "bientôt" dédié aux processeurs M1, n âme semble plus aussi judicieux qu'il y a quelques années.
Maintenant tu peux avoir besoin d'une machine maintenant faisant tourner maintenant Windows, dans quel cas le choix d'un hack' rapidement (*) est peut être justifié.

(*) quoique, j'ai du mal avec mon adjectif "rapidement"…


----------



## Aglaglo (6 Décembre 2020)

Merci pour les réponses ! 

Alors oui vu comme ça c'est évidement une meilleur idée, je n'utilise pas du tout windows. Le seul bémol qui me fait hésiter pour le m1 c'est que j'utilise énormément de plugin pour travailler et j'ai peur qu'ils ne fonctionnent pas tous sur M1. Je n'ai pas forcement les dernières versions qui offrent des Maj.. 

Je vais me renseigner sur ça mais sinon c'est m1 direct. 

Merci a vous !


----------



## Sly54 (6 Décembre 2020)

Aglaglo a dit:


> Le seul bémol qui me fait hésiter pour le m1 c'est que j'utilise énormément de plugin pour travailler et j'ai peur qu'ils ne fonctionnent pas tous sur M1


Ils devraient fonctionner en mode "Rosetta2".
Et s'ils sont 32 bits, ils ne tourneront ni sous Big Sur, ni sous Catalina…


----------



## ericse (6 Décembre 2020)

Aglaglo a dit:


> Je pense changer mon MacBook Pro 2012 prochainement car il commence a ne plus suivre la cadence.
> EDIT: actuellement MacBook Pro 2012 8gb ram, 2,5ghz, sshd1to.


Bonjour,
Tu pourrais changer ton SSHD par un vrai SSD, ta machine va prendre une nouvelle jeunesse, et tu pourras attendre les nouveaux Mac ARM de l'année prochaine (et les plugins mis à jour).


----------



## Aglaglo (6 Décembre 2020)

Hello,

Parfait pour les plugins ils sont tous en 64b ou plus je crois.

Et pour le SSD j'y ai pensé mais j'ai tellement bidouiller la bête que ça en devient une perte financière. J'ai changer la nappe deux fois, la carte réseau, la prise d'alimentation, la batterie,.. et j'en passe donc je suis a l'affut d'une nouvelle panne. Mais pourquoi pas en attendant de voir l'évolution et de "terminer" le mac.  Le mac plante et se redémarre souvent depuis quelques semaines aussi quand je le pousse un peu.

En tout cas j'y vois plus clair !


----------



## Sly54 (6 Décembre 2020)

Aglaglo a dit:


> Et pour le SSD j'y ai pensé mais j'ai tellement bidouiller la bête que ça en devient une perte financière


Si tu ne veux pas investir à parte, tu prends un SSD externe en USB3. Ainsi tu pourras le connecter à ton prochain Mac.
(les mid-2012 sont en USB3, alors que les late-2011 sont en USB2, donc ne te trompe pas )


----------

